# MAC at ULTA and Birchbox



## Tarabotti (Mar 10, 2017)

Is there a thread already discussing the fact that MAC is going to be in some ULTA stores starting in the next few months?

Some MAC products are already on the Birchbox website.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 10, 2017)

This just seems bizzare to me


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 10, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> This just seems bizzare to me



I agree! I am not really a fan of Ulta mostly because everything I want is usually on-line and their shipping takes too long.  I really think they would have done better going with Sephora.


----------



## KristenLeeD (Mar 10, 2017)

_*i've heard that it will only be about 40% of the line available at ulta.  Online sales in May and In Store in Jun. *_


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 10, 2017)

We've talked a bit about MAC coming to Ulta in the Early Buzz thread in The Scoop, but I don't recall anyone mentioning them on Birchbox. Soooo... *shrug*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> We've talked a bit about MAC coming to Ulta in the Early Buzz thread in The Scoop, but I don't recall anyone mentioning them on Birchbox. Soooo... *shrug*



*^^^^^This ~ I only pop into / shop Ulta for very specific things, so I am indifferent about MAC at Ulta. Apparently they feel a need to switch up marketing / targeting consumers. Go where your customer base is shopping to stay in the game...
*


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm sure some people love the idea but I agree that it is a bizarre pair..


----------



## elektra513 (May 27, 2017)

It makes sense to stay relevant. A lot of shopping malls are losing sales and closing. If they want to stay relevant, they have to branch out. IMO they should do free-standing boutiques like Nars.


----------



## Stepikos0 (Jun 8, 2017)

I like this topic.


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 11, 2017)

Does anyone know why Face & Body is not available at Ulta? It seems like everything else (including new releases) is except that foundation...


----------

